# Ballpark cost on a new fuel system control module for 2011 Chevy Cruze



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

My cruze is just 1800 miles out of warranty and now is throwing a series of codes that indicate the fuel system control module isn't functioning properly resulting in hesitation and stalling. I need a best guess ball park number to work with for budget purposes while the car sits in the dealership going through complete diagnostics. To be completely honest I am disillusioned with Cruze and the number of problems I've had with mine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Take it to the dealer and ask if they can try to get this covered under warranty since its so close.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Marburg,

I’m sorry to hear that you have experienced this with your Cruze. I can definitely understand any frustrations this may have caused. Please let us know if you would like for us to create a case and contact your dealership in order to try to find the best resolution for your concern. We can be reached via private message if we can be of any assistance. We hope to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

at 1800mi past warranty I would assume a competent dealership would attempt goodwill.. especially if all service records and whatnot were in order.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Marburg said:


> My cruze is just 1800 miles out of warranty and now is throwing a series of codes that indicate the fuel system control module isn't functioning properly resulting in hesitation and stalling. I need a best guess ball park number to work with for budget purposes while the car sits in the dealership going through complete diagnostics. To be completely honest I am disillusioned with Cruze and the number of problems I've had with mine.


Do you have an eco? I had the same issue, it ended up being the plug for my shudder system came undone. I'd start with that before looking into it more.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes I have an eco. I'll let them know. Thanks.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

The Dealerships I've talked to here won't even look at it without charging fordiagnostics and they wouldn't even entertain trying to get it covered under warranty so I am taking it to a local mechanic who works on Chevys.


spacedout said:


> Take it to the dealer and ask if they can try to get this covered under warranty since its so close.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Just jack the car up undo the plastic bits under neath and look. Why pay some one money when u can fix it easily Ur self.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

I would but I can't. I've just had surgery.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Bruno said:


> at 1800mi past warranty I would assume a competent dealership would attempt goodwill.. especially if all service records and whatnot were in order.


I never heard of this perceived 'goodwill' thing until I came here. I bought coverage for the after warranty. What exactly is good will, and who does it?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is a shot in the dark and nobody does it .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I never heard of this perceived 'goodwill' thing until I came here. I bought coverage for the after warranty. What exactly is good will, and who does it?


If you have an issue with your car that would only be covered under the 36K b2b warranty and your at 37-40K the service department manager can try to submit the repair for warranty claim anyway. Typically this will only happen at the selling dealer that you have a good service relationship with. 

This is not the norm and since its easier to get paid from the customer most wont bother to try and keep you happy. This is one of the ways you can tell a good dealership from a bad one. 

When I went to get my two shot trunk relay under warrenty(at 34K) I mentioned to the service manager that I wanted to know the price & part number of the part so a friend who was just out of warranty could order one. He asked me how far out of warranty, said if it was close they would do the work anyway. Didn't even ask if they bought the car there or not. Needless to say I know where I will be buying my next chevy & where all my work will be preformed.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah the dealerships near me wouldn't even entertain the idea of doing that plus the available appointments were not in a time frame I could work around. Took it to a local mechanic shop that works on Chevys. MAP sensor reading way out. Said it was reading as if I was in the mountains instead of at/below sea level on coast. They are going to try replacing that and see if the problem is resolved and if not they will keep looking at it. The MAP sensor was the only item that didn't pass their diagnostic systems.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Well crap. Turns out it is not the MAP sensor but something leaking under the valve cover.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The valve cover/PCV valve is one piece on these cars and allot of people seem to have had to replace them. This is covered by the 5year/100K power train warranty. Should have took it to the dealer, you would have paid the initial diagnostic but you would have been reimbursed or not charged once it was a warranty repair. 

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah but both dealers in my area said it wasn't covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Marburg said:


> Yeah but both dealers in my area said it wasn't covered under the power train warranty.


Whats the next dealership after that? you may need to get Chevy Customer Service involved then.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Marburg said:


> Yeah but both dealers in my area said it wasn't covered under the power train warranty.


Thats the thing, they probably thought it was a sensor just like the shop you went to did, as soon as they started working on it and they figured out it was the common valve cover/PCV valve failure it would have been covered. 

I hope you didn't have to pay for them throwing parts at the car that didn't fix the problem, that's why its always smarter to just pay more to get the more experienced(with the cruze) dealer mechanics working on your car.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

No didn't have to pay for the parts. neither dealership would even consider it as a warranty issue. My dealership would have but was further than I cared to drive when the car wouldn't go faster than 30mph and would have required driving half the distance on a freeway.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to disagree there. The dealership quoted a really high amount (over $900) local shop came in much cheaper (under $300) and they used Chevy parts

I hope you didn't have to pay for them throwing parts at the car that didn't fix the problem, that's why its always smarter to just pay more to get the more experienced(with the cruze) dealer mechanics working on your car.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A brand new valve cover, genuine GM with the gasket can be delivered to your door for 46 bucks from ebay. When I first heard of this problem, checked mine, all 15 bolts were loose, no wonder why they leak. Mine wasn't leaking yet.

Then I hear about problems with the intake manifold leaking, 400 bucks for this piece of plastic, only has six bolts holding this on, checked those, all were tight. But also learned instead of using a real gasket, using these O'ring things, always have been a problem, sitting next to a hot head, they turn into powder over time. If the intake manifold doesn't have any cracks in it and has a flat surface, just needs new O-rings. At least this one doesn't have coolant flowing through it where anti-freeze gets into the combustion chamber causing major engine damage. One key reason I like to avoid a V-6, never was a problem when all cast iron was used, is now with a cast iron block, aluminum head, and a plastic intake manifold. Three different materials with three drastically different temperature coefficients of expansion. Is somebody smoking crack?

Internal combustion engine hasn't changed in over 110 years, and for most of this time, the same kind of problems. Diagnostic codes are only electronic, and can be very misleading if the mechanic does not understand basics. A fouled plug will show O2 sensor problems or a plugged injector. So what do they do, change the O2 sensor?

Son comes over with his 2000 Sunfire that won't idle, heck with the codes, slapped a vacuum gauge on it, was low, you hae a vacuum leak. In less than five minutes found the leak at the MAP sensor, O'Ring was shot. Just slapped some RTV on it, then it purred like a kitten.

Still go by codes, that check engine light is one big fat OR gate, can be a loose gas cap, or an EGR failure. In a vehicle like my 88 Supra, it displays all the codes. All the codes are in RAM and only need to be displayed that would add an extra five bucks to the cost of the vehicle. But to be darn right nasty, with OBD II, want us to pay $5,600 for a GM Tech II scanner that does the same exact thing. With the Cruze, went to generation three where you need a Wi-Fi device to get on the GM site with a very special password to make it even more miserable. 

And then installing that most important operating system in flashram that can be completely erased by putting just 3/4 of a volt on the wrong pin. We don't own our vehicles like we once did, if Americans knew what was going on, we would refused to buy any new vehicle. All automotive companies are doing this, why do we put up with it? Just don't have any choice.


----------



## Tycruze11 (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm experiencing the same thing on my 1 yr old cruze! I literally woke up with a good running car no lights or indicators. Went to go grab lunch and my engine light comes on..on star sends me diagnostic and I jave now 5 codes...4 are MAJOR transmission...FUEL control system ..exhaust emission control...heated oxygen circut...heat exhaust not performing correctly...fuel control system failure....chevy won't look at it without a fee...well I pay for it through on star...and it's not covered because Im 1000 over my mileage. The car I fell in love with and chose over a brand new car is turning into a nightmare from ****...brought it in June 2014..had to replace eletric wire for starter in dec...had to ha e coolant fixed for leakage in feb...and everytime I get my oil change my tire pressure light comes on and only three out of four tires are reading. I am starting to regret this purchase and while gm seems reasonable...the seevice guys aren't. Is there a recall or anyone else experiencing these problems ? If so, what was your out of pocjet expense?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tycruze11 said:


> Went to go grab lunch and my engine light comes on..on star sends me diagnostic and I jave now 5 codes...4 are MAJOR transmission...FUEL control system ..exhaust emission control...heated oxygen circut...heat exhaust not performing correctly...fuel control system failure....


We need to know the codes. Many parts stores will run a list for free.


Tycruze11 said:


> and everytime I get my oil change my tire pressure light comes on and only three out of four tires are reading.


Sounds like a flaky sensor.


----------

